# MSD 8528 Ready To Run Distributor in 67 GTO



## Engineman (May 6, 2015)

Can you tell me what wiring /ignition modifications are needed to use the MSD 8528 Distributor in 67 GTO? 
My original wiring harness has a resistor wire on the ignition feed that we removed. 
The new engine will start but will not run when you let off the key. 

I have the new MSD 8528 ready to run Distributor, 
new IMI 108 mini starter, 
new Power Master 17294 alternator.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Engineman said:


> Can you tell me what wiring /ignition modifications are needed to use the MSD 8528 Distributor in 67 GTO?
> My original wiring harness has a resistor wire on the ignition feed that we removed.
> The new engine will start but will not run when you let off the key.
> 
> ...



I'm no expert on this, but here goes my take on what you have going on. Sounds like you are getting power to the starter and the power wire from the key/ignition switch is sending 12Volts to the coil and starting the engine running - if I am understanding you correctly.

So your ignition circuit is working as it should when you fire up the engine. The problem is it will not keep running and this is indeed because the resistor wire has been cut/removed. Once you snap the key/ignition switch from start to run, the 12V power wire that operates off the ignition switch goes dead as soon as you let the key snap back to the run position - which is normal. When the 12V wire goes dead, the resistor wire then supplies the power to the coil because the old distributor used points. Points will burn up on 12V and the resistor wire drops voltage down to 6-8 volts in the run position of your ignition switch.

The electronic distributors require 12V or they can be damaged/not run properly with the resistor wire in position, so looks like someone cut it out. My guess is that if you ran a jumper wire from your batter to the positive side of the coil, cranked the engine, it would start and continue to run until you pulled off the jumper wire, and then it would shut off.

Seeing someone has already removed the resistor wire, I assume they knew what they were doing? You should have either a non-resistor wire added to replace the resistor wire at the key/ignition, or a 12V hot wire that may have a toggle switch of some sort that you can flip on/off at the dash to provide power to the coil and/or shut the power off to cut the engine off.

Check out this wiring schematic for your ignition and you will see how it is set up originally, it also shows the key set-up: http://thefirstgensite.com/library/67service/PO67S6EP25_51.pdf

MSD has a number of wiring diagrams in PDF form that should show you what you need to do to hook up the electronic distributor in place of a points type distributor. Now if you go to a one wire alternator, you will have to run a jumper plug at the voltage regulator if you are still using an external voltage regulator found on the firewall. Again, there are wiring diagrams that show how to do this and know that the stock wiring may be too light in gauge for the one wire alternator and the wires could burn up if you have not already added the heavier gauge wires. Search the forum on one wire alternators as someone may have already done this as this is a common upgrade when going to electric fans, additional power accessories, larger amp stereos, etc..

Let us know if any of this helps and what you have found out and we'll see if we can solve this problem and get your car running. :thumbsup:

This website covers your car with the 1967 Service Manual: http://thefirstgensite.com/html/P67svcmanual.htm


----------



## Engineman (May 6, 2015)

PontiacJim thanks for the great info. It is guys like you who make the forum what it is.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Engineman, please keep us posted on how you handle this problem. Whether you find the right place on the ignition switch to put a wire to the MSD or if you go to a separate circuit with a toggle switch. Or what.

Several years ago I was going to use a Pertronix on another GM car but sold it. I found this kit and bought it but it sits in my garage. Since i have an MSD distributor for my Pontiac, I was think of using this kit (Pertronix 2001) since it is a relay triggered by the resistance wire. Just wondered if you or anyone else has tried this solution?
(My car came with an old dying Mallory, the points dizzy is long gone.)

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/pnx-2001


----------

